# MLC - Mothercare Australia



## System (15 May 2011)

Mothercare Australia Limited (MLC) was formerly known as Headline Group Limited (HLD).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the HLD thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=462


----------

